# How do you prep your corks?



## Gekko4321 (Jul 28, 2011)

I got some agglomorated corks (9 x 1.75) in a sealed bag from both NB and Toystore. I read people who bath and boil their corks but also read bad things about doing that. I read about putting in bucket with sulphite in a seperate container aerating the corks. I also read some say they are fine as is and go ahead and put them in. What do you do?


----------



## Randoneur (Jul 28, 2011)

I gas them with Kmeta. If you have some left that you need to store -you may want to make a humidor.


----------



## robie (Jul 28, 2011)

Make a corkador - a sealable plastic bucket. Put corks inside with cork plastic bag open; also put a small open bottle/jar with KMeta in it.

Seal lid on the whole bucket and let the corks get gassed for an hour or so from the open container of KMeta.

Don't boil, there is a protective coating on each cork.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. Gassing seems like the way to go!


----------



## Tom (Jul 29, 2011)

Gekko4321 said:


> I got some agglomorated corks (9 x 1.75) in a sealed bag from both NB and Toystore. I read people who bath and boil their corks but also read bad things about doing that. *I read about putting in bucket with sulphite in a seperate container aerating the corks*. I also read some say they are fine as is and go ahead and put them in. What do you do?




NEVER boil corks.


Yes, I make a corkador. That is put corks in a colander, add meta mix to the pot below, put lid on. The corks dont really need contact with the meta mix. The fumes do all the work.
Some will put meta mix in a qt jar and place it in a bucket with corks, tubbing or anything that needs sanitizing.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Jul 29, 2011)

So for how long? How long do you aerate these corks using the humidor?


----------



## Tom (Jul 29, 2011)

As long as you "smell" the meta you can keep it formonths.


----------



## robie (Jul 29, 2011)

Gekko4321 said:


> So for how long? How long do you aerate these corks using the humidor?



Thirty minutes or so. I generally add the KMeta and seal, then apply them the next day. You are only sanitizing the surface of the cork.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2011)

If you dont have or want to make a corkidor then here is the proper procedure for sanitizing any corks. Get a bucket with lid, a colander, and some k meta solution. Put the corks in the colander and put the colander over the bucket. Pour some k meta solution over the corks and dont worry about using too much as you can pour t back and save it after use. After poured over the corks put the lid on over the colander and let that sit for like 5-10 minutes as the gases really do the work and not the solution itself. After that time your corks are sanitized and ready to use and your bucket and lid are also sanitized and ready to use if you need to.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Jul 29, 2011)

Is the fermenting bucket too big to effectively sanitize the corks? Is putting the solution on the corks a better move than not?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 29, 2011)

It will work just fine!


----------



## ASAI (Jul 29, 2011)

Wade said:


> If you dont have or want to make a corkidor then here is the proper procedure for sanitizing any corks. Get a bucket with lid, a colander, and some k meta solution. Put the corks in the colander and put the colander over the bucket. Pour some k meta solution over the corks and dont worry about using too much as you can pour t back and save it after use. After poured over the corks put the lid on over the colander and let that sit for like 5-10 minutes as the gases really do the work and not the solution itself. After that time your corks are sanitized and ready to use and your bucket and lid are also sanitized and ready to use if you need to.






This is the method The Toy Store video shows.


----------



## bstnh1 (Oct 6, 2018)

I use a small plastic veggie steamer basket and place it in a crockpot with some k-meta under it and seal it up with some saran wrap. I leave the corks in there for a day up to a week or so. I've found if I leave them for more than a week they begin to swell up a bit and are harder to insert.


----------



## whackfol (Oct 6, 2018)

Corks are ready to go from manufacturer. Mine come with a warning they are gassed with SO2. Smaller quantities (<500 from my supplier) have been repackaged. Most suppliers who repackage probably do it under sanitary conditions. I doubt they gas’s the package as the manufacturer did. But, who knows? I ask when they were repackaged.

Keeping corks protected and the moisture content correct is what we as amateur smaller lot buyers must do to help protect our corks when we purchase more than we need at one time. SO2 in a bucket with some distilled water on a sponge for moisture will help. Still, the longer you store them the greater the risk they will fail. The best bet is to buy what you need when you need it or share a larger order with others. The recommended methods of storing, rehydrating and trying to kill off bad stuff may work, it would not be my best practice. I would not risk a closure ruining a wine I’ve invested two years crafting.

FWIW: There is a lot of discussion about how to make thing work or will they. This post is an example. I make about 200L of wine each year and most of the supplies I use have been repackaged (even some yeasts). Grapes (the whole process) are a big investment and, because I don’t want to add to my risk of spoilage, I only use reputable suppliers with inventory turns and buy fresh yearly. Supplies are the cheapest input. Why risk any input other than my skills?


----------



## bstnh1 (Oct 6, 2018)

whackfol said:


> Corks are ready to go from manufacturer. Mine come with a warning they are gassed with SO2. Smaller quantities (<500 from my supplier) have been repackaged. Most suppliers who repackage probably do it under sanitary conditions. I doubt they gas’s the package as the manufacturer did. But, who knows? I ask when they were repackaged.
> 
> Keeping corks protected and the moisture content correct is what we as amateur smaller lot buyers must do to help protect our corks when we purchase more than we need at one time. SO2 in a bucket with some distilled water on a sponge for moisture will help. Still, the longer you store them the greater the risk they will fail. The best bet is to buy what you need when you need it or share a larger order with others. The recommended methods of storing, rehydrating and trying to kill off bad stuff may work, it would not be my best practice. I would not risk a closure ruining a wine I’ve invested two years crafting.
> 
> FWIW: There is a lot of discussion about how to make thing work or will they. This post is an example. I make about 200L of wine each year and most of the supplies I use have been repackaged (even some yeasts). Grapes (the whole process) are a big investment and, because I don’t want to add to my risk of spoilage, I only use reputable suppliers with inventory turns and buy fresh yearly. Supplies are the cheapest input. Why risk any input other than my skills?



What corks do you use and where do you buy them?


----------



## whackfol (Oct 6, 2018)

Scott Labs for regular and Gannau agglomerated from another winemaker.

I have photos of bags on my phone but can’t figure out how to upload.


----------



## winemaker81 (Oct 7, 2018)

I agree with whackfol, there's no need to do anything to corks before using. Buy good quality corks, seal the bag in between uses (nothing fancy, I fold the plastic over a couple of times and use a medium binder clip). Keep them dry and clean.

That said, it doesn't hurt to apply kmeta. Better to be too clean than the reverse.

I'm currently using Nomacorks, as a previous batch of natural corks had incidents of leaks, although to be fair, the bag was years old and the corks were dry. I tried the Nomacorks, liked them, and have a few hundred to use up.

If anyone has recommendations for other corks, natural or otherwise, please post.


----------



## Thig (Oct 7, 2018)

No prep, I just keep them sealed in a Tupperware until I need them then they go straight from the Tupperware to the bottle. Never had a problem.


----------



## joeswine (Oct 7, 2018)

I agree with thig, open use and reseal.Done
It also depends on how you store the balance and if the area is damp or moldy.


----------



## sugar (Oct 8, 2018)

Now a year of wine making.. newbie still.
What can i expect now ...having steamed my corks with boiled water??¿?
Have been drinking and pulling corks all along.


----------



## GaDawg (Oct 8, 2018)

I keep mine in a zip lock, no prep.


----------



## rustbucket (Oct 8, 2018)

Like GaDawg, I keep mine in a zip lock back, stored 30 corks to the bag. Before sealing the zip lock bag, I add a squirt of Kmeta solution to the bag to kill off any bacteria that may be on the corks.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 8, 2018)

I keep mine in a 5 gallon corkadore. Wine bottle filled with kmeta in the center and filled with corks and sealed with a lid. When it’s time to use I take out as many as I need and place them in a colander and a quick spray with kmeta before corking.


----------



## GaDawg (Oct 11, 2018)

Maybe the question should be is how many have had cork issues?


----------



## dralarms (Oct 11, 2018)

GaDawg said:


> Maybe the question should be is how many have had cork issues?


The only problem I’ve had is when I insert a number 9 cork into a bottle designed for a number 8. Goes in easy but is a pain to get out sometimes. Already broke my favorite corkscrew on one bottle.


----------



## CK55 (Oct 13, 2018)

Ive never sanitized natural corks because ive never felt a reason to. If they are in a bag i would assume they are fine.


----------



## pillswoj (Oct 13, 2018)

My LHBS goes through corks a a very high rate so they are always fresh, they give me 100 or so when I ask and I immediately put them into zipock bags (30 per bag), I generally use them within few months and just bang them in dry.


----------



## CK55 (Oct 13, 2018)

pillswoj said:


> My LHBS goes through corks a a very high rate so they are always fresh, they give me 100 or so when I ask and I immediately put them into zipock bags (30 per bag), I generally use them within few months and just bang them in dry.


What corks do you use? If it's a short lifespan wine I use DIAM 5 which are rated max 5 years no failure.

And for wines I want to agree I use natural cork as it lasts forever.


----------



## warren57 (Jan 22, 2019)

Well, I really am a rookie... what is k meta?

Never mind, found it on another post. For any others that might be wondering.
K-meta is slang for potassium metabisulfide (same chem in Campden tablets, I believe. Or are they sodium metabisulfite?)


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 22, 2019)

warren57 said:


> Well, I really am a rookie... what is k meta?
> 
> Never mind, found it on another post. For any others that might be wondering.
> K-meta is slang for potassium metabisulfide (same chem in Camden tablets, I believe. Or are they sodium metabisulfite?)


Campden tablets can be either Na (Sodium) or K (Potassium) metabisulphite. Most suggest using Na meets only for sanitizing solution, to avoid adding additional sodium to your wine.


----------

